# Recovery :)



## Brizia_F (Feb 7, 2012)

Okey hi guys







! I haven't posted anything since like 2 months ago ? Well my post is going to be really fast . The First thing I want to tell you, Is that this gets better with time







THRUST me YOU guys







ONE THING it won't get better by itself the first thing you have to avoid is always thinking about it , try to distract yourself like I did







I never thought I would get better or stop thinking about it like every minute. I was at a point where I really didn't want to live and was to scare about living and I just felt like everything was totally fake like all of us. But I can say my recovery has been really fast to me, in this process I always had faith on God







I knew he would help me. Also I had ups and downs one day I felt good the other bad not really bad but I felt weird. And I can somewhat describe you how recovery feels for me . Okey I feel like right now thinking about it, that all those thoughts I had are like pretty silly and I think and I say " wow did i really think about all that stuff " another thing I feel like i Really want to live this life and I don't feel foggy like before. Symptoms that are gone are : WEIRD Thoughts , depression, and I think thats all. But These month I have felt great and like I just ignore it. I know this will soon be gone. HAVE FAITH YOU GUYS







! this does get better and I can give you like advices And all message me







GOOD LUCK :!


----------



## Thidwick (May 30, 2012)

Great to hear -- I'm very happy for you! I needed some reassurance since I've been doubting myself non-stop today. I can usually steal an hour or two during the day that I can ignore my DP, but that hasn't happened today and I've been terrified. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

did you also have derealzation (sp?) did it go away? and how long have you had this, and what cause yours?
sorry so many questions!


----------



## Brizia_F (Feb 7, 2012)

kaitlynf said:


> did you also have derealzation (sp?) did it go away? and how long have you had this, and what cause yours?
> sorry so many questions!


No problem I'm here mostly to help people with the same problem as me , I have both Depersonalization and Derealization and I have had it for 6 months now 
going for 7 months. I got it from a bad drug trip :/ If you feel like asking more questions feel free to message me


----------



## Brizia_F (Feb 7, 2012)

Thidwick said:


> Great to hear -- I'm very happy for you! I needed some reassurance since I've been doubting myself non-stop today. I can usually steal an hour or two during the day that I can ignore my DP, but that hasn't happened today and I've been terrified. Thanks for sharing.


 you're welcome


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

Brizia_F said:


> No problem I'm here mostly to help people with the same problem as me , I have both Depersonalization and Derealization and I have had it for 6 months now
> going for 7 months. I got it from a bad drug trip :/ If you feel like asking more questions feel free to message me


has any of it faded for you? or do you still feel pretty out of it? i have been like this for only two months now, mine i believe was weed induced, had a panic attack.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Good post but you might want to edit it. I could of sworn it says Thrust me guys. lol. just letting you know.


----------

